# VR6 backyard tuning with lemmiwinks



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

I've got this engine issue that I kinda need to take care of... at idle, my car misfires cylinder 4 up to about 100 damaging misfires (logged on VAG-COM channel 015-016)
this is on a 12v vr6 that has 8.5:1 headgasket and an SRIM, adjustable FPR, and a VF stage 3 supercharger... cruising around, there are no misfires, but at idle, you can definitely feel/hear it.
is this as easy as replacing a spark plug cable? or perhaps some lemmiwink tweaking with the fuel/timing?
if this needs to be in the vr6 forums, Mods, Let's do the timewarp again








pic for clicks


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: VR6 backyard tuning with lemmiwinks (dragonfli_x)*

err... bump? I guess i'm the only one with this issue?


----------



## skillton (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: VR6 backyard tuning with lemmiwinks (dragonfli_x)*

could be a bad injector, low compression on that cyl, heavily fouled plug, bad plug wire, vacuum leak(possibly at the injector o-ring)/restriction on the runner
Lemmiwinks is pointless, especially if it's only happening on one cyl


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: VR6 backyard tuning with lemmiwinks (skillton)*

check the plug gap. Take the plug out and crank the engine see if it sparks at all. Switch the wire to another cylinder to see if that one misfires, if so its the wire. How many miles is on your coilpack, that might be bad too. Do one thing at a time to see what it is otherwise messin with 3 things at one time could put you 3 steps back.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: VR6 backyard tuning with lemmiwinks (procket2_8)*

cool... that one I definitely need to do! out of curiosity though, will vag-com continue to pic up misfires when the car is underload?


----------



## jamboravr6 (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: VR6 backyard tuning with lemmiwinks (dragonfli_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dragonfli_x* »_cool... that one I definitely need to do! out of curiosity though, will vag-com continue to pic up misfires when the car is underload?

yep
Like suggested before, start with the obvious stuff
-swap the spark plug wire going to that cylinder
-swap or replace plug in that cylinder
-do compression test on cylinders to see if number in range
if none of those yield results, then go a little deeper and
-check coilpack for damage etc.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: VR6 backyard tuning with lemmiwinks (jamboravr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jamboravr6* »_yep
Like suggested before, start with the obvious stuff
-swap the spark plug wire going to that cylinder
-swap or replace plug in that cylinder
-do compression test on cylinders to see if number in range
if none of those yield results, then go a little deeper and
-check coilpack for damage etc.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

okay - I need to know what normal compression is on a vr6 with a 8.5:1 headgasket.
I have a buddy of mine that I can check the compression with tomorrow, but I've no idea right now...


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: VR6 backyard tuning with lemmiwinks (dragonfli_x)*

alright - I had the quick chance to check the compression and here they are:
Cyl / Compression
1/165
2/158
3/156
4/155
5/155
6/162
so I think they are all within spec - I swapped plugs 2 and 4 but 4 is still misfiriing like a bee-atch!
there is spark coming from the #4 wire so that can't be it, can it?
all that's left for me to check would be the injectors and swap 2 and 4 just to see what's up...
any other options right now?

t-boy!! post up and tell me again what you told me on the phone! ... memory sux right now


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: VR6 backyard tuning with lemmiwinks (dragonfli_x)*

swap the injectors, i mean thats the only thing that can be causing a misfire unless the chip is screwy?


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: VR6 backyard tuning with lemmiwinks (procket2_8)*

well, the programming is meant for a VF stage 3 on a 12v vr6 engine with 10.5:1 compression and the long runner intake manifold and a 4bar FPR... my set up right now is an 8.5:1 compression with a SRIM and an adjustable FPR (which is currently set at about 60spi
quick question for anyone reading, what values do you go by when adjusting the fpr? a buddy of mine says that I gotta pull off the vacuum hose to get the true value and adjust by that... I thought you just look at the guage without removing anythign, and adjust accordingly... any insight on this topic?


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: VR6 backyard tuning with lemmiwinks (dragonfli_x)*

pulling off the vacuum line allows you to set the fuel pressure as it would be at wide open throttle. What kind of regulator do you have on there? 
Usually you only need to do this if you have a rise/rate regulator, because the 3/4 bar regulators you can get are set right around the range they are manufactured for. 
Also with the map you say you have, compression may play a role, im not quite sure though, but i do belive you may need more fule at idle with 10.5:1 rather than 8.5:1. Less compression = less air and less of a boom needed to drive the piston back down.
Hope that helps


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: VR6 backyard tuning with lemmiwinks (procket2_8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *procket2_8* »_pulling off the vacuum line allows you to set the fuel pressure as it would be at wide open throttle. What kind of regulator do you have on there? 

I currently have on the car a ECS 3-5+ bar FPR...

_Quote »_
Usually you only need to do this if you have a rise/rate regulator, because the 3/4 bar regulators you can get are set right around the range they are manufactured for. 
Also with the map you say you have, compression may play a role, im not quite sure though, but i do belive you may need more fule at idle with 10.5:1 rather than 8.5:1. Less compression = less air and less of a boom needed to drive the piston back down.
Hope that helps









So if I'm running lean, it could actually cause a misfire as well? Weird thing is, the wideband monitor I have is picking up my idle about 14.0-14.5 a/f but at WOT, it's easily getting down to the 10:1 and even lower - there's too much air down low and not enough up top?


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: VR6 backyard tuning with lemmiwinks (dragonfli_x)*

When it goes 10:1 thats great at wide open throttle, a little rich but at least your not blowing anything up. It is supposed to got lower when you are on boost.
Did you swap an injector?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Great compression numbers for 8.5:1 on the VR6. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thebigmacd (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: VR6 backyard tuning with lemmiwinks (dragonfli_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dragonfli_x* »_
I currently have on the car a ECS 3-5+ bar FPR...
So if I'm running lean, it could actually cause a misfire as well? Weird thing is, the wideband monitor I have is picking up my idle about 14.0-14.5 a/f but at WOT, it's easily getting down to the 10:1 and even lower - there's too much air down low and not enough up top?

10:1 is deathly low. A mixture below 11:1 actually promotes detonation.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: VR6 backyard tuning with lemmiwinks (thebigmacd)*

not much on updates, I did not have time to check the injectors, but when I unplugged one, the vag-com I'm gonna throw some injector cleaner for now until I get a chance to see what's up... now as for the ignition coil, to those who are running the GM 2-tower coils, when one tower goes, does that mean the other tower would be shot as well and I'd get a misfire on the 2nd tower as well, or are they still isolated units on the same piece?

_Quote, originally posted by *thebigmacd* »_
10:1 is deathly low. A mixture below 11:1 actually promotes detonation.

I know this is very rich, I'd love to have my tune higher, to at most a 12.3, which brings me to the original post concerning Lemmiwinks, which channel does upper RPM range fuel?
and next little related thought: when a coil is going bad, is there that much excess fuel pooping through the cylinder and not burning at all even though the vag-com does not detect misfiring at WOT thus causing my insanely rich topend?


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: VR6 backyard tuning with lemmiwinks (dragonfli_x)*

usually mk4 show a code for the dumbest things, im really surprised there is no code...
then again if you had that much fuel going through the exhaust, your o2 sensor should read rich, and then throw a cell/mil whatever you wanna call it.
Try getting an o2 sensor and replacing it. Again 10:1 is very rich but safer than 14:1 on boost. Do the sensor if that doesnt work, try remapping the chip or get a different program.


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: VR6 backyard tuning with lemmiwinks (procket2_8)*

another question i thought of, why did you swap different coils into your car and not run the vr6 ones?


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: VR6 backyard tuning with lemmiwinks (procket2_8)*

arrrgh! well, I had time to swap the injectors and see what's up with that... now I think I opened up a small can of worms...
I swapped cylinders 2 and 4 just to see what's up. put everything back together and now, took it for a test idle and now there are far less misfires from 4 but now 6 is doing some misfiring, but there are some small random misfires... but I think my idle is extremely lean, what lemmiwinks channel can i use to just increase the idle fuel?


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: VR6 backyard tuning with lemmiwinks (procket2_8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *procket2_8* »_another question i thought of, why did you swap different coils into your car and not run the vr6 ones?

cost efficiency and heard it's a very worthwhile mod in terms of fuel efficiency.


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: VR6 backyard tuning with lemmiwinks (dragonfli_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dragonfli_x* »_
cost efficiency and heard it's a very worthwhile mod in terms of fuel efficiency.

I guess...dont know to much of that but my 400whp vr ran on stock coilpack and still got 28 mpg. Anyway, it seems to me you have an injecor or fuel map problem. Swapping the injectors did seem to tell youthat and lean towards that direction. If you can see if you can get ahold of some injectors and try those out, and if that doesnt work then its your chip.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: VR6 backyard tuning with lemmiwinks (procket2_8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *procket2_8* »_
I guess...dont know to much of that but my 400whp vr ran on stock coilpack and still got 28 mpg. Anyway, it seems to me you have an injecor or fuel map problem. Swapping the injectors did seem to tell youthat and lean towards that direction. If you can see if you can get ahold of some injectors and try those out, and if that doesnt work then its your chip.


oh... I'm pretty sure it's the programming and/or chip because the chip was mated for a 10.5:1 compression and a stock intake... it's also probably what is causing my random misfires also... now for the original question ... I'm in current self debate over what to do with my supercharger kit...BUT for now I need a temporary solution ...hence the Lemmiwinks tuning to get me through the tough times...







please?
as for cost efficiency, I meant the cost of coilpack instead of replaceing one whole unit.
also, what did you use for 400whp vr


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: VR6 backyard tuning with lemmiwinks (dragonfli_x)*

Ahh I see, well to get a 400whp vr I used a Garrett t3/to4e turbocharger, custom made piping, spearco intercooler, walbro 255 fuel pump, eip chip, rise/rate regualtor(garbage), bigger injectors, custom mad eintake manifold, kinetic downpipe and manifold, C2 headspacer, arp headstuds, c2 maf housing and 18 PSI. Heres a pic of the car before the intake manifold:
















After new intake maifold/bigger turbo/ powdercoated piping:
















If you want to see more just click on my sig.
The car now belongs to mk2vrooom, but it isnt turbo anymore, back to stock. I sold it to him before I went to school cause I needed the money







sad day...


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: VR6 backyard tuning with lemmiwinks (procket2_8)*

hot... now how do I use lemmiwinks for a rough tune to get my car straight?
I am running lean in the lower RPMs so I can increase warm up fueling, perhaps decrease my fueling on load maybe? It's a jungle in there and I don't have a machete


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: VR6 backyard tuning with lemmiwinks (dragonfli_x)*

so no go?


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: VR6 backyard tuning with lemmiwinks (dragonfli_x)*

so here are someupdates that I've experienced thus far - I forgot that I'm also running a 256 cam with a 114 lobe - 
I swapped injectors 2 and 4 finally - but with startling results







2 and 4 no longer misfire, but now 6 is misfiring... so lost... it must be a timing issue, because it does not misfire under load.


----------

